# (GTA4) Probleme mit Videospeicher  ???



## Gabber78 (10. Februar 2009)

Hy Leute,
Habt ihr auch das Problem das sich GTA 4 zwischendurch auf hängt
und euch aus dem Spiel wirft  ???
Bei mir steht dann immer ich hätte nicht genügend  Videospeicher.
Jetzt dachte ich das der Patch 1.0.2.0 würde dieses Problem lösen, habe ich
aber auch nur gedacht. "Pustekuchen"
Natürlich habe ich alle Treiber und Software auf dem neusten stand.
Und das Spiel ist optimal eingestellt in den Grafik Optionen.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine lösung für mich ???

Prozessor: Q9550 / 4 x 2,83 GHZ
Kühler: Sythe Ninja
Arbeitsspeicher: RAM 4 GB OCZ 1066
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX260 856 MB OC
Mainboard: MSI P45 Neo-F
Gehäuse: Antec P182


----------



## Gunter (10. Februar 2009)

Gabber78 am 10.02.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Spiel ist optimal eingestellt in den Grafik Optionen.


wieviele MB zeigt dir das spiel denn als "belegt" an in den grafikoptionen? du solltest schauen, dass die menge immer "grün" dargestellt wird, also die 896MB nicht bis zum letzten ausreizen.


----------



## Gabber78 (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist voll im Grünen Bereich.
Sage ja ist alles Tip Top eingestellt bei den Grafik Optionen.
Hilfe Bitte !!!


----------



## SilverZaoldyek (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich hatte auch das Problem. Als Lösung habe ich (im Spiel) bei Optionen, Bereich Spiel, die Clip - Aufnahme auf "aus" gestellt. Jetzt läuft es bei mir. 
Falls weiterhin das Problem bestehen sollte, solltest du die Texturqualität auf mittel stellen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen .


----------



## echtrealhelmchen (19. Februar 2009)

SilverZaoldyek am 17.02.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte auch das Problem. Als Lösung habe ich (im Spiel) bei Optionen, Bereich Spiel, die Clip - Aufnahme auf "aus" gestellt. Jetzt läuft es bei mir.
> Falls weiterhin das Problem bestehen sollte, solltest du die Texturqualität auf mittel stellen.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen .




joa könnte gehen. bei mir is wurscht ob grün oder gelb stürzt gleich oft ab ^^

aber die idee mit den clips wär noch was XD 

hmm.... aber das problem haben scheinbar zig leute ... 

schade das im neuen patch noch kein SLI support integriert wurde. des würd auch schon helfen XD 2GB statt 1 GB VRAM is nich verkehrt bei GTA XD


----------



## superman (19. Februar 2009)

Gabber78 am 10.02.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute,
> Habt ihr auch das Problem das sich GTA 4 zwischendurch auf hängt
> und euch aus dem Spiel wirft  ???
> Bei mir steht dann immer ich hätte nicht genügend  Videospeicher.
> ...




http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5209023&postcount=1

1) erstelle eine Datei namens "commandline.txt" im Hauptordner des Spiels, da fügst du ein:

              -availablevidmem 2 -norestrictions -novblank -noprecache -nomemrestrict. 


2) "Clip Capture" deaktivieren - siehe "Game" im Hauptmenü

weiss aber nicht ob es funktioniert, ein Versuch ist es wert!

ansonsten: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-1841856653263547%3Aeizsrb-eis2&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=gta+4+video+speicherbegrenzung


----------

